# Is it a Westen Flyer?



## Roger Frazee (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm new to this forum and new to the antique bicycle hobby.  Today I picked up a bike that I believe is a Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer but I can't make any sense out of the serial number on the left rear dropout.  The SN is 55X  10375124.

Any help in positively identifying this bike is greatly appreciated,


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 4, 2019)

Man - someone went all-out on the red/white theme. Looks fine, though 

Murray folks will know under what name this bike was sold based on the S/N (I think). Welcome!


----------



## hm. (Aug 4, 2019)

cool truck!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2019)

From what I gather this means the bike was sold under the Murray label. "X55 = Murray" 

Here's the Murray Serial # Project   https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/


----------



## Roger Frazee (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks GTs58.  That's the information I was looking for.


----------



## Roger Frazee (Aug 5, 2019)

hanks HM.  Corvairs are my primary addiction.  I fear bicycles may be next.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 5, 2019)

maybe you should find one of these Huffy Corvair's.

a perfect crossover for you.


----------



## Roger Frazee (Aug 6, 2019)

Finding the right Corvair bicycle at the right price is the holy grail for me.


----------

